# Just took NFPA 70E training class



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

This is one of those classes that you hate to take but need to know.Like CPR and AED.I signed up to get a day away.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> This is one of those classes that you hate to take but need to know.Like CPR and AED.I signed up to get a day away.


 
I completely agree with the first part of your statement. As for a day away, not so much (for me).


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Last class was in Morgantown,W.Va. 12 hour day.I just can't take the worst case "This what happened to me things"


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

changing minds... changing a culture... 

difficult, if not impossible.

I get back to work on Monday and a JW comments on me taking the NFPA 70E class, and also that it was THE best, most interesting class that he has ever taken (he took it previously).

Then, within the hour, he proceeds to remove the cover panel and dead front from a energized panel, pull wires into the panel, land them on breakers. 

All with non-insulated tools. (Standard Klein screwdriver with a long shank, regular strippers, regular diagonals. Only PPE was his prescription glasses with side shields).

At LEAST use insulated tools.

Previous to my apprenticeship, I have done the exact same task. Only I wore Class 00 gloves with leather protectors, wore safety glasses and used insulated tools.

Then he did it again later in the day. 

He just said "You didn't see this."

I just made sure that no one distracted him while he was working there.... All the while there are boxes of s*** right at his feet, his tool bucket right there in the way. At least clear your working area, or get an apprentice (me) to clear it for you ... before you begin work.

Maybe I'm the idiot.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> changing minds... changing a culture...
> 
> difficult, if not impossible.


 
Difficult yes...but only impossible if we give up!




BP_redbear said:


> Maybe I'm the idiot.


 
The only thing I would have done differently in that situation, is to speak up and let the JW know that what he was doing was WRONG! He was not only putting himself at risk, but you as well. We will not change the minds or the culture if we are not consistent in our approach to safety!


----------

